# Metallica's upcoming album "Death Magnetic" leaked



## apoorva84 (Sep 3, 2008)

Metallica's upcoming album, *Death Magnetic* scheduled for release on September 12th has been leaked on the net.

Its all over the internet.I found it posted on some respected torrent sites as well.

Just go to google news and search for Metallica or Death Magnetic and you will get more news about the leak..

Read more here:*www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=103902

Meanwhile Metallica has posted its third single "Cyanide" and the video of "The Day That Never Comes" on their website...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

^^
Album is nice.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 9, 2008)

The album is INSANELY AWSSOME
The intro for the first song, named That Was Your Life is a series of heart beats 
IT SIMPLY ROCKS. THE ALBUM IS THE BEST METALLICA ALBUM EVER RELEASED.

I downloaded it from Pirate Bay, but I am DEFINITELY buying it. It deserves to be bought.


----------



## suhas_sm (Sep 10, 2008)

^^ Ditto


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 10, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> The album is INSANELY AWSSOME
> The intro for the first song, named That Was Your Life is a series of heart beats
> IT SIMPLY ROCKS. THE ALBUM IS THE BEST METALLICA ALBUM EVER RELEASED.
> 
> I downloaded it from Pirate Bay, but I am DEFINITELY buying it. It deserves to be bought.



I liked 3 songs from it.
Got it from the same place from where u got it.
Its good album.Definately.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 10, 2008)

bleh!

most of the stuff you got is actually transcodes of the original 128kbps wma stream.

I hope the retail version sounds much better.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 11, 2008)

I just LOVE the album. I am going to SURELY buy it when its out. Metallica deserves my spending the money for it.

From beginning to the end, all songs are unique and have this strange melody coupled with sheer raw power. Heck, there is even a 10 minute long instrumental thrown in it. And the guitar solos are simply superb. The "evil" intro to the solo in "The Judas Kiss", the amazing solo in Cyanide, the series of riffs and solos in the instrumental, all remind me of metallica of the past.

This album is like Master Of Puppets + And Justice For All + ReLoad (YES) + St. Anger (YES AGAIN).

It has the melody of master of puppets and reload, the complexity of justice and the power and rawness of st. anger.

There is a lot of double bass abuse in this song, and lars is BACK with a BANG.

Trujillo never fails to amaze us with his awssome slap bass.

Hetfield - man, his voice is AWSSOME.

The "new song" you heard back in 2006 is actually the parent of several songs - the awssome riffs which sounded not so awssome when put together in "The New Song" sound great when used seperately in several songs.

One last thing I would like to mention - Unforgiven III PWNS all older versions. This is simply AWSSOME. The lyrics and the music. Its the song I looked forward most to, and its worth the wait. Forgive me... Forgive me not... Forgive me... Forgive me not... Forgive me... Forgive me not...


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 11, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> bleh!
> 
> most of the stuff you got is actually transcodes of the original 128kbps wma stream.
> 
> I hope the retail version sounds much better.



Maybe.
But it sounds way better than 128kbps ones available.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 11, 2008)

My cyanide version is seriously skewed.. can barely hear the lyrics. I hope that the retail is better.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 11, 2008)

128kbps--(transcode)-->256\320kbps

128kbps quality>>256\320 transcode quality(mp3 is one lossy codec).

waffles has flac copy of the original cds sold over in France,but even that is not the retail version supposedly as there is hardly any mastering done and the quality absolutely sucks.Hope that the retail copy is better and it sure is a must 'buy' for all metallica fans.


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 11, 2008)

love the song Suicide & Redemption..i downloaded a 320 kbps transcode and listened to all songs and then deleted it...


----------



## Garbage (Sep 11, 2008)

WTH... you pirates...


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 11, 2008)

^^i told you man..i deleted it..


----------



## nvidia (Sep 11, 2008)

Downloaded 'The day that never comes'. The song is awesome!
Loved it!
But my favorite Metallica song is Sad But True.


----------



## eggman (Sep 11, 2008)

After series of Disappointments , O had very low expectations with this album.
*HOWEVER*

This is the Metallica , I want!!! Solos are back,long songs are back.......Just like their old albums!!! I'm listening to it and liking it so far!!!


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2008)

hmm.... FLAC version is also available...


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 12, 2008)

^^yes, i saw that..but this album has been getting a lot of bad rep for the mastering...

according to wikipedia, grammy award winning Ted Jensen is responsible for the mastering...i wonder why it sounds bad....

i guess its better to wait for the final cd to come out,which by the way is today...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 12, 2008)

The album does NOT sound bad. The odd sound is because they wanted some "rawness" in the music. And I think it feels great. Metallica is once again ditching n00b mainstream rock/metal for classical thrash/speed metal.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 13, 2008)

some of the songs don't... but the version i have has My apocalypse, Cyanide and  the Unforgiven III sound extremely bad. The sound cracks and its hard to make out the lyrics


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 13, 2008)

^^listened to a much better copy yesterday...i suppose all the leaked stuff were just transcodes...well, retail rips are coming out and so are FLAC rips...

yes, i agree with MetalheadGautham that there's "rawness" in their sound, but still i felt the mastering could have been better...

there's even a petition running online which asks for a remaster of death magnetic..

*www.gopetition.com/petitions/re-mix-or-remaster-death-magnetic.html


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 15, 2008)

Garbage said:


> hmm.... FLAC version is also available...



Where ... ???
Hope U are not a pirate ...


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 15, 2008)

PLz guys check the album  by downloading but plz please please Buy it when its available for sale.
  The music industry is really on the birk of collaspe.Help it by helping the artists..they deserve the push.


----------



## ayahuasca (Sep 15, 2008)

WHO WANT TO LISTEN A metallicca EH? NOW ITS THE AGE OF DEATH ROCK!!  CHILDREN OF BODOM, SLAYER, DRAGONFORCE, LAMB OF GOD, LOST PROPHETS,ICED EARTH.... HEAR THEM IF YOU CAN!!!!


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 16, 2008)

^^^i still prefer classic rock...


----------



## eggman (Sep 16, 2008)

So do I!!!!!


----------



## freshseasons (Sep 18, 2008)

Its a complete circle.Once you hear modern Rock and are done by it after 5 years,you again go back to the Classic and appreciate it more.Now you know what quality is with the experience.
   Then you realise what a crap you had to listen to in the first place ,to be that premium with the quality.
  There is nothing like Classic Rock.


----------



## slugger (Sep 19, 2008)

Death Magnetic is a *major* improvement over St. Anger [such a let dow it was ]

Any chance of Moser Baer distributing the album here?[/jk]



ayahuasca said:


> DEATH ROCK!!  *CHILDREN OF BODOM, SLAYER, DRAGONFORCE, LAMB OF GOD, LOSTPROPHETS,ICED EARTH*


poseur


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 19, 2008)

By the Way, Death Magnetic is the number 1 on the charts...its ruling the charts everywhere...


----------



## karmanya (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone know how much it's gonna cost? I went to Planet M yesterday and the guy was like "Death Magnetic? do you mean megadeath?"


----------



## Faun (Sep 19, 2008)

haha...typical guys with that question mark ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 19, 2008)

I heard Landmark is the official distributer in India. So you might want to check there.

PS: Yeah, it would be AWESOME if Moser Baer distributes DM in India


----------



## eggman (Sep 19, 2008)

karmanya said:


> Anyone know how much it's gonna cost? I went to Planet M yesterday and the guy was like "Death Magnetic? do you mean megadeath?"


lolz 
ha ha


----------

